# JMP-JCM 800 Pal Emulator



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Saw this today !.......Kick ass pedal !!
Anyone tried one of those ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sounds good in the attack, top, and upper mids but fuzzy lower mid and bottom, making me wonder if it’s a lot of speaker breakup I’m hearing....you can hear how quiet he has his amp set then huge volume jump when he hits the pedal.

I would reserve opinion for at least a couple more demos with different amps, ie., a clean Fender or whatever.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Sounds good in the attack, top, and upper mids but fuzzy lower mid and bottom, making me wonder if it’s a lot of speaker breakup I’m hearing....you can hear how quiet he has his amp set then huge volume jump when he hits the pedal.
> 
> I would reserve opinion for at least a couple more demos with different amps, ie., a clean Fender or whatever.


Andy uses a clean fender for some (all?) of this video:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Andy uses a clean fender for some (all?) of this video:


Yeah pass. Fizzy decay, not really all that Marshall voiced to my ear - the first demo was more convincing. The GNR thing Andy did sounded more like a mid gain Mesa or something but not any Marshall I’ve ever heard. I admit though, I’m not the most experienced Marshall guy in the room, only having owned 6 or 7.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Yeah pass. Fizzy decay, not really all that Marshall voiced to my ear - the first demo was more convincing. The GNR thing Andy did sounded more like a mid gain Mesa or something but not any Marshall I’ve ever heard. I admit though, I’m not the most experienced Marshall guy in the room, only having owned 6 or 7.


I don't really pay much attention to pedal videos any more (when it comes to tone). I have to hear everything in person these days - I've been recording stuff with a mic lately and I'm getting fizz on the recording where it doesn't exist irl. I went to check out the price of it when I came across the above video and noticed he mentioned using a clean fender.

Ultimately, I think you can make any amp sound close to most other amps with the right pedal, so I take a lot of this with a grain of salt. But with that said, I do trust a lot of what John says about marshalls.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I don't really pay much attention to pedal videos any more (when it comes to tone).


Same. They can be useful for learning the features and maybe the general ballpark, but there are so many variables after the pedal that you’ll rarely get the same sound. 

That said, I did buy a La Grange after listening to every pedal video I could find without hearing it in person, and I have to say that I can get a great tone out of that thing no matter what it’s plugged into. I’ve gone into a clean Marshall stack, Fender open-backed combos, Fender heads with closed-back cabs... there are a lot of options to dial in the right tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just buy an ocd.


----------

